# 2.5g planted betta tank--56Kwarning



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Here are the photos of the tank I started 6 weeks ago. It has about 0.5" of soil (local woodland mixed with clay-type pasture topsoil) and 0.5" gravel. Initially, I had a problem with BGA transfered on the plants, but after caving-in and treating with 2 one-half doses of Maracyn, it has cleared up beautifully. There is a slight tannin tint to the water, and I'm still waiting for the crypts to fill in. They are starting and have a beautiful red tint to their stems and veins.

residents: betta, handful of MTS, 2 pond snails, some type of hitch-hiking ramshorn.

plants: dwarf sag, crypt wendtii green, hairgrass, java fern, anubius, java moss, bacopa caroliniana, water lettuce, duckweed, and salvinia.

light: the Azoo Galaxy light 13W 7,600K fluorescent + bright window light

top view and begging betta









front---note tannin-colored water despite water changes









corner view









Betta is enjoying knocking snails about and hunting for mosquito larvae added weekly, and I'm enjoying watching him.

Javalee


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

hmm...sorry, the front view isn't showing the entire photo for some reason...


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

It looks very good.
Nice selection of plants you crammed in there


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Great looking tank, lee... nice water lettuce!

-ricardo


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice. 

Are you seeing much evaporation?
I lose around an inch a week from my little 5 gallon that's 2/3s covered.

It'll be interesting to see if the sag stays somewhat short. Looks like I see one that is already twice as tall as the rest. That stuff won't stay short for me in my NPTs.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Pretty tank. I'll bet that's one happy Betta! 

Tannin release should decrease with time.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, Betty, I am a bit tired of the evaporation! It seems that I have to add a bit every day to keep it level. I'm preparing a large bucket per week with the apppropriate pH, GH, etc and I just leave it out for topping off. I have three other small open-top tanks so that keeps me busy. 

Ricardo, yes, it's an especially nice batch of water lettuce! And betta loves to hunt snails and larvae in the lovely roots. 

I rescued the little guy from my niece and nephews who left him in a plain half gallon bowl. He is much happier, more colorful, and more active now.

Javalee


----------



## sunflower (Apr 5, 2006)

Great little tank! I will redo my 3g betta tank once I learn how to deal with a soil based tank from my new 29g.

BTW, that is a lot of light for a little tank. The 3g I have only has a 6W CF light. Do you think it is enough?


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Sunflower,

I think your 6W light would be perfect, adding a little window light would round it out nicely. I actually raise my light high above the tank to distribute it, perhaps cutting down on some of the light, but it gets bright window light too and so far no problems from all the wattage. The higher light is what is keeping the dwarf sag from getting too tall I think.

Javalee


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

What a beautiful tank, javalee! The combination of the three floating plants looks so lovely. Since the tank is a open top tank, you must be able to admire the pretty patterns they make on the surface of the water every time you pass the tank. What with the mosquito larvae, the underwater jungle and the shady floating plants, the little Betta must be in heaven! 

From Alex.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Miss Fishy,

I do adore this little tank, and I will certainly be keeping it as I trim down my tank numbers due to a recent addition to the family (parrot-kind). This tank has had a wonderful smooth start since killing the BGA, so all I do is add water and scoop the floating plants from the top every other day. Eventually I'll need to pull some dwarf sag since it's spreading happily. The bacopa is so beautiful emergent, with pale furry stems and crisp leaves. I'm letting it grow that way to see if I get any blue flowers! I also like adding guppy fry for the betta to chase:twisted: . It takes him several days usually to nab one. Thanks again for the nice comments!

javalee


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Nice little nano you got going there !!!!

I really starting to love the little ones - I'm redoing my little 2.5 right now (little too deep on the substrate last time ....starting to get stinky)

I'm half tempted to try a Nano reef with it.... but I think Ill probably checken out 

Good Job!
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

If you're a betta, life doesn't get much better than this8)


----------



## SunnyBetta (Oct 18, 2006)

This is a great alternative to doing constant water changes, and stressing out poor mr. betta  Thanks for the great informative thread! 
I can't wait till mine gets rolling


----------

